# Very scared new baby



## dylan815 (Oct 31, 2017)

hello all, this is my first posting on this forum. I recently got a "baby" black and white argentine tegu. He/she is 3 1/2 months old or so. Got em set up in a larger rubbermaid for a month untill his large adult enclosure is finished. He is very skiddish and will try and jump out of his tank every time my hand goes in. He's so terrified of me. what should i do? i have a terrible time even changing his water or trying to put food in or clean up after him. Any suggestions would help a lot1 thanks!!!


----------



## dylan815 (Nov 2, 2017)

This forum sucks. it's so dead.


----------



## Zyn (Nov 2, 2017)

He's a baby in a tote. Does he have a basking light. He's a baby they are all super skiddish for a while. Just takes time took about two months for my baby blue. Not knowing the size of said tote. Look at it this way, you're god randomly reaching in to maybe eat him. You'd be skiddish for a while too. 

Also we're a small but supportive community. Traffic to the forum has slowed down because most of our Tegus are down for the season and have nothing to share currently.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 2, 2017)

dylan815 said:


> This forum sucks. it's so dead.


What I have to say may sound harsh. Even the tiniest bit of homework, the bare minimum, and you would know such things as Zyn said. I add that they are young, afraid of predators, and your’s is being kept in a prison. My suspicion is that you did nothing in advance of acquiring this tegu. You may keep or jettison him soon. Regardless, the information of this site, to anyone who actually looks, is very very helpful.


----------



## dylan815 (Nov 3, 2017)

I am sorry i sounded harsh. I am used to large forums with responses from the community in minutes, not days. I did do my research but i was just wondering if there was anything specific that you "experts" would suggest to help tame down. I know to leave him for a month and let him settle in. I was just wanting specifics on things that worked for you.


----------



## Zyn (Nov 3, 2017)

Putting a warn shirt in his enclosure that smells like you. As in not washed lol my baby slept in mine for a month before I switched to a hat he moved to his basking rock and now almost uses like a bed while basking. 

Daily bath time where you put enough water in he can touch the bottom and just leave your hand in the warm water with him. He may or may not swim to you like your hands an island. 

I also fed my baby blue off the back of my hand while I made a fist. Not sure how crazy you are, but I did it and he's never once bitten or mistaken my hand for food.


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Zyn said:


> Putting a warn shirt in his enclosure that smells like you. As in not washed lol my baby slept in mine for a month before I switched to a hat he moved to his basking rock and now almost uses like a bed while basking.
> 
> Daily bath time where you put enough water in he can touch the bottom and just leave your hand in the warm water with him. He may or may not swim to you like your hands an island.
> 
> I also fed my baby blue off the back of my hand while I made a fist. Not sure how crazy you are, but I did it and he's never once bitten or mistaken my hand for food.


Nothing to add to that advice.


----------

